# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - Cyber Monday - OPPO Models added.

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [28 NOV 2016]We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . # *OPPO R811 *     ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *OPPO R811 *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded    [ World First ]# *OPPO R827T *     ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *OPPO R827T *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded    [ World First ]# *OPPO R829T *     ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *OPPO R829T *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded    [ World First ]  *OPPO R827 Pinout :*   _Pinouts are very difficult to solder ! do it carefully or remove eMMC and program with eMMC Pro_   You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

